# FEEDING CHRISTMAS CACTUS



## wellington (Dec 13, 2011)

The Christmas cactus is on all the plant list as edible for torts. But some lists also say poisonous to cats and dogs, so feed sparingly to torts. I purchased one for Tatum and he loves it, the green plant part, it has no flowers. He does not hesitate to eat it right from my hand, first time ever, sooooo cool, but also will eat from my sons hand and they barely know each other. I want to buy another one, tortoise, OOPS  I mean plant one that has flowers, but was wondering if anyone knows if they are really poisonous to torts if fed to much? By the way, Tatum is a 8 or 9 month old cuuuuttttiiieee!!! leopard.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2011)

It's probably high in oxalates and should be fed sparingly. That's usually the reason most plants are on the toxic lists. Those lists were made up with mammals in mind. Tortoises can tolerate a higher level of oxalates.


----------



## lisalove (Dec 13, 2011)

My little guy loves it as a treat every once in a while.


----------



## wellington (Dec 14, 2011)

So feed sparingly, but what do you think sparingly is? Once a week or even less than that? How much in those sparingly feedings? Two sections, three or more? He really loves them and I want to give him all he can safely have as many times as he can safely have them. Any estimates on what sparingly should amount too?


----------

